# Darksiders 2: wofür sind die Münzen, wie wertet man Items auf und sind Specialmoves wichtig?



## Herbboy (11. September 2012)

*Darksiders 2: wofür sind die Münzen, wie wertet man Items auf und sind Specialmoves wichtig?*

Ich hab neulich Darksiders 2 geholt und es nach ca 2 Wochen Pause seit dem Wochenende viel gespielt - aber nun hab ich 3 Fragen, auch weil keine richtige Anleitung beim Spiel dabei war und die Kurzanleitung nur die Tastatursteuerung beschreibt und nicht die vom xbox-Pad:


- braucht man die Fährmannsmünzen für was anderes außer zum Kauf von Items bei diesem Geisterhändler?

- wie wertet man nochmal seine Items auf? Das wurde zu Beginn kurz erklärt, aber nach der Pause hab ich es vergessen und finde es nicht mehr im Inventarmenü...

- sind die Specialmoves wichtig, die man gegen Gold erlernen kann, oder ist das nur "damit's cooler aussieht" ? Ich bin nämlich an sich kein Fan von solchen Moves, da man dafür zu viel lernen muss, und schon bei den normalen Kämpfen komme ich oft versehentlich auf die Kombonation, die mein Pferd ruft...


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2012)

zu 1. 
Nein. Die brauchst du nur als Bezahlung bei Vulgrim. (dem Geisterhändler)
Ich würde sie aber trotzdem sammeln, ich habe z.B. immer gewartet bis ich 20 Stück hatte und hab mir dann davon eine Kiste mit einer zufälligen besessenen Waffe bei ihm gekauft, hat sich normalerweise immer gelohnt.

zu 2.
Aufwerten kannst du nur deine besessenen Waffen. Das sind die Sensen oder Zweitwaffen die im Inventarmenü orange umrandet sind. 
Im Menü machst du dann Doppelklick auf die Waffe, gehst auf "Verbessern" und dann kannst du auswählen welche Waffen oder Rüstungsteile du opfern willst. Du siehst dann oben rechts eine kleine Anzeige in der du den Level der Waffe siehst, ich glaube du kannst jede besessene Waffe bis Level 5 aufleveln. Immer wenn die Waffe durch opfern ein Level aufgestiegen ist, kannst du eine neue Fähigkeit für sie auswählen. Erklärt sich eigentlich selber wenn dus mal versucht 

zu 3. 
Teils, teils. Ich sags mal so: Früher oder später wirst du sowieso alle Moves gekauft haben, weil du sonst dein Geld nicht los wirst  Aber benutzen tue ich nur ein paar davon. Und zwar die die man sich am einfachsten merken kann 
Genau nach dem Kriterium hab ich auch ausgewählt welche Moves ich mir als erstes aneigne. 
Ich hab das Spiel mittlerweile 1,5 mal durch und habe bei der Feuerprobe alle 100 Wellen auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad überstanden und das eigentlich nur mit den beiden Maustasten und ALT.  Mit ALT gibt es einen recht effektiven Move und zwar ALT + LM oder RT. 
Kuck dir einfach an welche Kombis dir leicht von der Hand gehen und probier sie dann mal aus. Letztendlich würdest du aber auch ohne Probleme durch das Spiel kommen indem du nur willkürlich auf die beiden Maustasten hämmerst  

*edit* Ach ja nur auf die Maustasten hämmern reicht wahrscheinlich doch nicht aus  Die ALT-Taste ist nämlich doch recht wichtig fürs ausweichen, ohne die kommst du nicht weit. Mit Shift kann man noch einzelne Gegner fokussieren habe ich aber kaum benutzt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Danke 

Ich nutze ja das xbox-Pad, da sind enige Moves zu kompliziert für mein Empfinden, so was wie "Mit dem Stick In Richtung des Gegners, X drücken, RB+Y gleichzeitig und erneut X" oder so was 


Wegen der Aufwertung: wieviele andere muss man denn ca opfern, damit sich was tut? ich erinnere mich, dass ich mal gefühlt 15 Stück opferte und nichts passierte...  aktuell habe ich scheinbar zufällig keine Waffe, die man aufwerten kann.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2012)

Kann durchaus sein das viele Moves mit Maus und Tastatur sogar leichter sind. Ich fand die Steuerung jedenfalls so ziemlich gut, nur bei einigen Kletterpassagen wars etwas hackelig. Wobei das wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Gamepad der Fall sein wird.

Je stärker der Gegenstand ist, den du opferst, desto mehr steigt die besessene Waffe auf. 
Waffen und Ausrüstungsgegenstände können folgende Farben haben: Weiß, Grün, Blau und Lila (und bei Waffen eben noch Orange für besessen). Weiß ist generell sehr schwach und hat keinerlei Nebeneffekte, Lila ist dementsprechend am besten und hat neben den normalen Schaden- bzw. Rüstungswerten auch noch einige Nebeneffekte.
Wenn du blaue und lilane Gegenstände opferst kriegst du die Waffen eigentlich ziemlich schnell aufgelevelt, da brauch man dann vllt 2-3 pro Level (bei einem niedrigen Level oft auch nur einen). Mit Weißen dauert es natürlich viel zu lange. 
Am Anfang ist das vllt noch etwas schwer, weil man hauptsächlich weiße Sachen findet, aber nach ein paar Spielstunden geht das opfern ziemlich locker. Man findet ja ordentlich Loot.
Später kannst du dann auch die besessenen Waffen opfern die du schon aufgelevelt hast, aber nicht mehr brauchst, die bringen dann ähnlich viel wie lilane Gegenstände.


----------



## Rabowke (12. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich nutze ja das xbox-Pad, da sind enige Moves zu kompliziert für mein Empfinden, so was wie "Mit dem Stick In Richtung des Gegners, X drücken, RB+Y gleichzeitig und erneut X" oder so was


Dann spiel mal Sleeping Dogs ...  

Aber wie xNomAnorx schon meinte, einfach dein Geld verballern. Du hast irgendwann eh zuviel davon und man kommt auch mit den einfachsten Moves bzw. Abläufen durch das Spiel.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Sleeping Dogs hat viele Special Moves? Ich dachte das sei eher GTA-like, dann is das wohl doch nix für mich..


So, ich hab jetzt auch eine Sense bekommen und die ganz gut aufgewertet   Mit den Moves schau ich mal, manche sind auch seltsam: X, X, Pause, X => aber was gilt als "Pause" ? Das ergibt in den Kämpfen dann eher Zufallsmoves...


Aber noch eine Frage: ich bin nun in der großen Giesserei, da ist auch eine Stelle, wo ich nicht weiß, ob und wie man an einen Schatztruhenbereich rankommt. manchmal ergibt sich der Weg ja erst viel später, manchmal kommt man aber direkt dahin... ich weiß da aber nicht, wie das ist - siehe das größere viergeteilte Bild: das ist bei der ersten Stelle in der Giesserei, an die man einen dieser Golems steuert, um mit dessen Kette eine Brücke zu bilden - wenn man da nach rechts unten schaut, sieht man eine Ebene mit ner Schatztruhe und unten auch Balken mit Nr 1, 2 und eine "öse" mit der 3, rot umkreist. Mit den roten Pfeilen deute ich an, wie ich zu Position 4 komme. Ich lande dann (links unten im Bild) auf einem Balken - rechts geht es weiter, das ist der "Hauptweg", den ich auch schon absolviert habe - aber ich würde halt gern nach unten checken, was dort ist. Wenn ich aber von dem Balken dann runterspringe nach 5, dann lässt sich Tod fallen, er hält sich nicht an dem kleinen Balkenstück fest (das ist ja einer von den Balken, den man eh nur als "Stufe" fürs Wandsliden nimmt.

Gibt es da einen Trick, oder komm ich erst später zu der Stelle zurück?

Ebenfalls eine Frage: wie krieg ich die Verderbnis auf dem Bild rechts unten weg? Wenn ich auf die Bombe schiesse, passiert nix. Und andere Bomben sind nicht zu sehen, ein Golem passt nicht durch den Zugang.


Ach ja: solche "ösen" wie auf dem Bild links oben bei 3 hab ich schon u.a. auf einer Gras-Ebene auf dem Weg zur ersten großen Quest entdeckt - wie kann man die nutzen? Da ist auch ein zerstörtes Tempelteilstück mit einem Schatz, aber ich komme da nicht ran... Siehe das kleinere Bild. Mit Wandsliden komm ich da nicht hin, von unten sowieso nicht. 

Ach ja: es gibt auch so Stellen an manchen Wänden mir einer "Öse" - wie nutzt man die? Siehe zB hier, das ist in der Zwischenebene direkt auf dem Weg zur ersten größeren Quest - wie komm ich da ran?


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. September 2012)

Für diese Ösen brauchst du den Todesgriff. Den erhälst du im Laufe der Hauptquest in der Giesserei. 
Mit dem kannst du dann alle deine gezeigten Probleme lösen 

Prinzipiell gilt: du kommst an fast alle Stellen des Spiels zu jeder Zeit nocheinmal zurück, d.h. es ist kein Problem wenn du manchmal irgendwo eine Kiste stehen lässt, das ist öfters auch genauso gewollt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. September 2012)

Okay, danke. Ist aber halt echt blöd, wenn man so was einfach nicht weiß und dann minutenlang verzweifelt da rumprobiert...  

Manchmal wäre auch ein Hinweis nicht verkehrt, zB hab ich rel am Anfang schon eine inaktive Maschine gefunden und minutenlang versucht, den Ball darin zu bewegen, um ihn in einen Sockel zu rollen - und später erst erfahre ich von dem Schlüssel, mit dem man die Maschinen in Gang setzen kann. Da wäre ein Hinweis wie "Sie können diesen Gegenstand noch nicht benutzen" angenehm.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sleeping Dogs hat viele Special Moves? Ich dachte das sei eher GTA-like, dann is das wohl doch nix für mich..
> 
> So, ich hab jetzt auch eine Sense bekommen und die ganz gut aufgewertet   Mit den Moves schau ich mal, manche sind auch seltsam: X, X, Pause, X => aber was gilt als "Pause" ? Das ergibt in den Kämpfen dann eher Zufallsmoves...


Genauso ist es auch bei Sleeping Dogs. 

Du besorgst dir die Special Moves, dann steht es dir frei, ob du diese nutzt oder nicht. Weil du gerade "Pause" ansprichst: bei Sleeping Dogs ist das Erlernen von neuen Bewegungen etwas besser gelöst, denn du gehst in einen Kung Fu Laden, wählst ein Upgrade und dann hast du ~5 "Versuche", diese Bewegungen mit Anzeige zu üben. D.h. die Anzeige hilft dir zu visualisieren, wie lange Pause bzw. X gedrückt halten, wirklich ist.

Danach gibt es immer noch ein Kampf mit ~4 Schülern, wo du den neuen Move nochmal lernen musst.

Bei DarkSiders II wird einem einfach gesagt, hier: fress oder stirb. Allerdings sind die Special Moves nicht wirklich notwendig, am wichtigsten ist lediglich ausweichen, aber das ist das nonplusultra.


----------



## Daishi888 (13. September 2012)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> zu 1.
> Nein. Die brauchst du nur als Bezahlung bei Vulgrim. (dem Geisterhändler)
> Ich würde sie aber trotzdem sammeln, ich habe z.B. immer gewartet bis ich 20 Stück hatte und hab mir dann davon eine Kiste mit einer zufälligen besessenen Waffe bei ihm gekauft, hat sich normalerweise immer gelohnt.
> 
> [...]


 
Hi, ich spiels gerade, wenn ich mal zeit habe, auf der PS3 durch. Bin jetzt im Land der Toten oder so ähnlich und habe bisher nur die Möglichkeit bei Vulgrim max. 8 von den Münzen und 10k Gold gegen einen lila zufälligen Gegenstand einzutauschen. Kommt die Option mit den 20 Münzen erst wenn man so viele hat? Brauche unbedingt neue besessene Sensen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. September 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Hi, ich spiels gerade, wenn ich mal zeit habe, auf der PS3 durch. Bin jetzt im Land der Toten oder so ähnlich und habe bisher nur die Möglichkeit bei Vulgrim max. 8 von den Münzen und 10k Gold gegen einen lila zufälligen Gegenstand einzutauschen. Kommt die Option mit den 20 Münzen erst wenn man so viele hat? Brauche unbedingt neue besessene Sensen...


 
Das weiß ich jetzt gar nicht mehr genau... Ich meine ich hätte die Option von Anfang an gehabt. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.
Über Google hab ich jetzt auch nichts aufschlussreiches gefunden, gibt aber mehrere Leute die keine besessene Kiste kaufen können. Vllt liehst ja an deiner Version?


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Brauche unbedingt neue besessene Sensen...


 he he, wenn man dasd missversteht, dann ist das ein Widerspruch: neue bessenene Sensen => besessen "die hat schon mal einer besessen" => das wären dann ja dann "neue gebrauchte Sensen"  

Wegen der Käufe: also, ich meine ich hätte auch direkt alle Optionen angezeigt bekommen... aber es kann gut sein, dass Du den zu früh entdeckt hast - den Händler gibt es ja 1x auch quasi in dem Durchgang von der einen großen Ebene zu der Ebene, die man für die erste größere Quest durchqueren muss, also echt GANZ am Anfang, nachdem man die Tutorial-Strecke zum lernen der Steuerung hinter sich hat und im Tal mit den ersten NPCs kommt.


@Rabowke: jo, dabei wäre es ja Ideal, dass man die Moves mal per Anleitung ausprobieren kann, da man sie ja in Griffweite der Trainingsblöcke kauft...    und das mit dem Ausweichen ist oft hart, wenn die Kamera sich ungünstig mitbwegt - zB Ronnholt (so ne Art Baumwesen) schickt "böse Wurzeln" auf die Jagd, die ich dann oft gar nicht mehr sehen konnte...


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...] und das mit dem Ausweichen ist oft hart, wenn die Kamera sich ungünstig mitbwegt - zB Ronnholt (so ne Art Baumwesen) schickt "böse Wurzeln" auf die Jagd, die ich dann oft gar nicht mehr sehen konnte...


Spielst du mit oder ohne "target lock", kA wie das auf deutsch heißt. 

Ich persönlich spiele eher ohne "target lock", weil ich auch finde, dass dort die Übersicht flöten geht und ich lieber die Kamera per Hand verstelle. Mein Kumpel hingegen schwört auf darauf und kann ohne nicht spielen ...


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2012)

Ähm, weiß ich jetzt gar nicht ^^  ich weiß nur, dass ich die cam verstellen KANN, aber im Kampf per linkem Stick rennen und mit RB ausweichen und noch ggf. X zum schlagen, da kann ich unmöglich noch kontrolliert per rechtem Stick gleichzeitig die Cam anpassen.


----------



## Daishi888 (14. September 2012)

Okay ich danke euch! Werde mal gucken wie das ist. Kann wirklich gut sein, dass das an der PS3 Version liegt. Wenn dann muss ich halt noch weiter Seiten von Buch der Toten finden um dann in die zweite Schatzkammer zu können... Da wird dann eine sein (hoffe ich).


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. September 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Okay ich danke euch! Werde mal gucken wie das ist. Kann wirklich gut sein, dass das an der PS3 Version liegt. Wenn dann muss ich halt noch weiter Seiten von Buch der Toten finden um dann in die zweite Schatzkammer zu können... Da wird dann eine sein (hoffe ich).


 
Man findet aber durchaus auch zwischendurch mal besessene Waffen, die gibt es nicht nur in den Kammern. Einfach fleißig alle Truhen abklappern irgendwann wird mit Sicherheit eine dabei sein


----------



## aut-taker (16. September 2012)

@rabowke: Finde sleeping dogs eigentlich ziemlich einfach in bezug auf die kampf moves.. außerdem blocken die später eh alles und du kannst nur mehr kontern 

@ herbboy: bin ein gamepad noob aber fand die eigentlich sehr easy bis auf den "stick nach vorne x + iwas" und mit der pause - kriegt man aber dann recht schnell raus. soweit ich mich erinnere ist das einfach der dash nach vorne plus ein button dann kommt der move - mit der pause ists gewöhnungsbedürftig funkt aber dann sehr gut, einfach zweimal x drücken, ca ne sekunde warten (oder auf die animation schauen) und dann wieder x drücken. musst nur im hitzigen gefecht ruhig bleiben und nicht button mashen  

zu dem lock on: ist fast immer sehr hilfreich außer bei gewissen bossen oder schwierigen gegnern wo man wegrennen muss wie zB bei dem untoten könig skeletett im toten land mit seiner wirbel attacke - ich finde es ist am besten mit lock on zu spielen und bei gewissen moves o.ä. dann kurz den lock on weg und dann wieder hin - so trifft man dann auch die die man will 

@ bessessene waffen: Ihr müsst euch auch mal bisschen umscchauen, gibt ein paar echt geile waffen in etwas "versteckten" plätzen - oder ihr schaut in walkthroughs nach 
hat mir übrigens echt gut gefallen das game.. ich will alle 4 reiter in Darksiders III haben!


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

Ich hab jetzt als letztes den großen Wächter, der aus der Giesserei abgehauen ist, besiegt - wenn ich danach der Hauptquest folge: sind dann die alten Gebiete gesperrt? Dann würde ich nämlich erst noch 2-3 Nebenquests erledigen, zb soll ich für einen "Golem", den ich schalfend vorgefunden habe, seine Arme und Beine finden - hab aber keine Ahnung, ob die da alle in der Nähe sind oder ob ich die Teile evlt. weiiiiiiit verstreut finde und teils erst bei viel späteren Quests... gleiches gilt für dieses Wesen, das Steine aufgesammelt haben will.

Den Kampf gegen den Wächter fand ich btw unfair, weil es einfach viel zu schwierig ist SELBER rauszufinden, was man tun soll. Ich hab zB wie ein Irrer auf die Sprengladungen an dessen Arm geballert, und weil sich nix tat, war für MICH klar: die sind nur Deko...  ich hab dann versucht, den "normal" anzugreifen - nach 4 mal neu laden hatte ich die Faxen dicke und sehe in einem Walktrough, dass die Sprengladungen erst scharf werden, NACHDEM der Wächter zugeschlagen hat - ich hatte halt schon VORHER draufgeschossen und kein Feedback bekommen - wie soll man denn dann bitte DA draufkommen?!?!? Und auch mit den großen Spreng-Bällen danach: wie soll man da - außer per Zufall - drauf kommen, dass man die halb kaputtschiessen und dann dem Wächter durch die Beine laufen muss, damit die vermeintich kaputten Kugeln wieder losfahren und den Wächter treffen??? Auch das hab ich erst per Walktrough erfahren - wenn man dann weiß, wie es geht, ist der Kampf wiederum fast schon zu leicht... ^^ 

Ansonsten hab ich bisher nur an 3 Stellen nen Walktrough angeschaut und bei 2 Stellen gemerkt, dass ich da ganz einfach NOCH nicht hinkann und bei einer, dass ich die richtige Idee hatte, es aber einfach sehr schwer umzusetzen war (Wandslide in einer Kurve, Affengriff, weitersliden, nochmal Affengriff...)


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt als letztes den großen Wächter, der aus der Giesserei abgehauen ist, besiegt - wenn ich danach der Hauptquest folge: sind dann die alten Gebiete gesperrt?


 
Nein du kannst zu jeder Zeit des Spiels in alle Gebiete zurückkommen. Musst du früher oder später sowieso, z.B. für den Quest von Thane.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

okay, dann versuch ich mich zuerst mal an bhelteir oder wie der Drache heißt  

Hast Du einen Mini-Tip, ob die Golem-Teile nun eher nah oder weit weg zu finden sind?


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. September 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> okay, dann versuch ich mich zuerst mal an bhelteir oder wie der Drache heißt
> 
> Hast Du einen Mini-Tip, ob die Golem-Teile nun eher nah oder weit weg zu finden sind?


 
Die Golem-Teile sind alle in der unmittelbaren Umgebung in den Schmiedelanden. Wenn du einmal über alle "Hauptstraßen" reitest müsstes du die eigentlich relativ locker finden.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2012)

okay, da schau ich mal. Aber im Moment häng ich total, bin in der "Bresche" auf dem Weg vom Baum des Lebens zu der nächsten Quest, da sind lauter Trittschalter, aber immer, wenn ich einen verlasse, geht das jeweilige Gitter natürlich wieder zu... gibt es da einen Trick, oder ist das ein saublödes "Betritt die Schalter in der magischen Reihenfolge gemäß trial/error" ?


----------



## xNomAnorx (17. September 2012)

Meinst du die Stelle? 
Falls ja dann kannst du einfach einen Wandlauf durch den Gang machen bevor das Gitter wieder schließt. Du musst nur rechtzeitig springen damit dich das Gitter nicht erwischt. 
Falls nicht dann kannst du ja mal einen Screenie von der Stelle posten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aut-taker (18. September 2012)

@ Wächterkampf: Ich hatte einen Bug bei dem ich keinen schaden machte nachdem er herhaut und ich die bomben explodieren lasse - DA hab ihc mal lang gerätselt 

@ Trittdings: evtl auch dich spalten und dahinter gibts einen schalter oder du musst was drarunter schieben..


----------

